# Plastic wheelie bin as outdoor storage.



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Was thinking of using a plastic wheelie bin to store pressure washer, hose reel etc. as long as they are dry before putting away, can’t think of any issues with this. Anybody done do this?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Years ago my council sent out two small bins for recycling food. We put the small gardening tools in the larger of the two and they stayed dry no problem so I don't see why a wheelie bin wouldn't work for you.

From experience no water got in our wheelie bin.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

The wind can sometimes blow the lid open of our bin, which could cause problems for you in the winter, but easily fixed with a weight or strap


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm not sure how heavy your pressure washer is but there's no way I would be lifting my kranzle up and into a wheelie bin without me busting a blood vessel. 🥴
If it's just for outside storage have you though about something like a compost bin that you could just place over the top?


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

MA3RC said:


> The wind can sometimes blow the lid open of our bin, which could cause problems for you in the winter, but easily fixed with a weight or strap


Intended location is by a wall and pretty sheltered so unlikely. But I'd probably rig something up to secure it to the wall. Maybe drill though the perimeter and secure the lid with a padlock!?


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I'm not sure how heavy your pressure washer is but there's no way I would be lifting my kranzle up and into a wheelie bin without me busting a blood vessel. 🥴
> If it's just for outside storage have you though about something like a compost bin that you could just place over the top?


It's a little nilfisk so easy enough to lift. 
I looked at various outdoor storage.. mainly plastic but they are pretty pricey for what they are andThe ones under £100 have pretty poor reviews.

I was going to knock something up in timber until I thought about the wheelie bin idea (and we have a spare) Was just unsure about condensation etc


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

enc said:


> It's a little nilfisk so easy enough to lift.
> I looked at various outdoor storage.. mainly plastic but they are pretty pricey for what they are andThe ones under £100 have pretty poor reviews.
> 
> I was going to knock something up in timber until I thought about the wheelie bin idea (and we have a spare) Was just unsure about condensation etc


It's a great idea. You have a spare so might as well use it. A brick on the lid will stop it blowing open. 
As said earlier, dry it first. Could also pop a moisture trap in there with it. Very cheap, we use them in our caravan during Winter, couple of quid for 4 they are.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> It's a great idea. You have a spare so might as well use it. A brick on the lid will stop it blowing open.
> As said earlier, dry it first. Could also pop a moisture trap in there with it. Very cheap, we use them in our caravan during Winter, couple of quid for 4 they are.


…Google's moisture trap :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

enc said:


> Was thinking of using a plastic wheelie bin to store pressure washer, hose reel etc. as long as they are dry before putting away, can't think of any issues with this. Anybody done do this?


Just hope the wheelie bin doesn't get taken out by mistake and the bin men throw away your pressure washer


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

You will need to remember if it is frosty you must move the power washer in a garage. leaving it in the wheelie bin will run a high risk of frost damage to it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ridders66 said:


> You will need to remember if it is frosty you must move the power washer in a garage. leaving it in the wheelie bin will run a high risk of frost damage to it.


Cover it with an old duvet.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

An item that is covered shouldn't get frost forming on it. How do plants survive with just a thin frost netting over them?

It is a good idea to empty as best you can just in case there is no room for ice expansion. I always empty my hose pipes after use.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

enc said:


> Intended location is by a wall and pretty sheltered so unlikely. But I'd probably rig something up to secure it to the wall. Maybe drill though the perimeter and secure the lid with a padlock!?


Bungee chords are excellent for holding lids down, and would do for the wall bit if you want to move it at any time, e.g. cleaning round it etc. :thumb:

EDIT: Don't Nilfisk's have metal pumps? Although it's a good idea to empty as much out of the unit as possible.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Bu
> 
> EDIT: Don't Nilfisk's have metal pumps? Although it's a good idea to empty as much out of the unit as possible.


I believe they do. After use I always run it fir a couple of seconds without the feed attached to drain. Then prop it forwards to allow any water inside to drain from the nozzle. there's always a slight trickle.


----------

